# Grey (,Grey and White) Knights' Stormraven



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The coin having finally dropped that bashing about in a bright silver Flyer is not the most cunning of plans, the Grey Knights call on the Adeptus Mechanicus to "tone things down a bit".

Still a LOT of work to go but here she is fresh from under the masking tape :


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

looks amazing 
wish they had smaller masking tape though i think it might have looked better if the digital was just a tad smaller (but thats from someone whos never done it)

looking forward to more


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

VanAlberict said:


> looks amazing
> wish they had smaller masking tape though i think it might have looked better if the digital was just a tad smaller (but thats from someone whos never done it)
> 
> looking forward to more


Thanks mate, I agree on the digital pattern size but two things

1) Takes a HEAP more work and I am lazy

2) what I found was if you do it too small the camo works really well and the model loses a lot of "definition" so it ends up looking crap !


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

makes sense 
is it only going to be your large units and such that get it or are you going to small scale it for other things?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

MINECRAFT STORMRAVEN!!! No but that looks awesome! How'd you get that effect? Something bout tape?


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

coat of white
tape off what you want left white
coat of med
tape off for the med
coat of dark

remove tape carefully


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

VanAlberict said:


> makes sense
> is it only going to be your large units and such that get it or are you going to small scale it for other things?


Not sure, at this stage it is larger items only but I am considering a few allied Tau and I am thinking I'll do them in digital. Smaller times are a bit more fiddly and the blocks do need to be much smaller but there are no so many nooks and crannies either.



JAMOB said:


> MINECRAFT STORMRAVEN!!! No but that looks awesome! How'd you get that effect? Something bout tape?


LOL, well Minecraft wasn't quite what I had in mind but I know what you mean.



VanAlberict said:


> coat of white
> tape off what you want left white
> coat of med
> tape off for the med
> ...


That's pretty much it. 

I use a 20mm roll of painters tape from the hardware and using a hobby knife cut a "blocky" pattern into it. It gets easier as you go as the later layers are really just filing in between the previous patterns so you don't need to cut so much of a pattern.

The trick is to think that what you are taping is what you are going to see which takes a little bit of getting your head around. So the more white you tape then the whiter the model will be which is a bit hard to visualise as when your adding tape the model is actually getting darker if you get my drift.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

indeed i do have a friend who has asked me to help him paint up a rifle of his... its a learning experience lol


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Splendid work! Altough i personnaly think it does not suit the GK fluff and aesthetics, that is a remarkable piece of painting and rep worthy anyways. I think it would look even better on IG tanks / ealkers / flyers and any tau units


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers Lemmy.

I thought my fluff covered it pretty well ! :grin:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

looks really cool! I think it turned out great!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Great work! Will this style be carried over to anything else?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks great man, I thought I worked hard just painting all the coats of red on my Stormraven! How do you plan on fixing up the consistency of the airbrush/spray cans you used, getting in there by hand? I'm very curious to see how far you take this paint job, after seeing the detail of your work in painting competitions here on Heresy.

More pictures!! k:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Chaosftw said:


> looks really cool! I think it turned out great!


Thanks mate.



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Great work! Will this style be carried over to anything else?


THanks, I'm not sure yet. I AM thinking of some Tau in Green,Green,Khaki and a bit of yellow but that is a way off.



ntaw said:


> Looks great man, I thought I worked hard just painting all the coats of red on my Stormraven! How do you plan on fixing up the consistency of the airbrush/spray cans you used, getting in there by hand? I'm very curious to see how far you take this paint job, after seeing the detail of your work in painting competitions here on Heresy.
> 
> More pictures!! k:


Thanks Ntaw. TBH this was a bit of an experiment with general purpose spray cans and also a bit rushed. If I were to do it again I'd spend a lot more time on the masking and do many more much lighter coats. 

I probably will dabble with the finish a bit, my mini's are never truly "done"

It goes to battle this morning, so I'l post some update shots this arvo.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dude, for a rushed job that came out quite nicely. I can't even imagine the patience necessary to just do the taping. You must've felt like Van Halen or something! hahaha


----------

